# Reicht der PC für alle Spiele in Ultra Auflösungen?



## Wolfi93 (26. Februar 2015)

*Reicht der PC für alle Spiele in Ultra Auflösungen?*

Guten Tag,

Ich habe mal ein paar fragen, könnte ich mit dem pc alle spiele in Ultra Auflösungen spielen?

Prozessor    : I7 5820K
Kühler          : Corsair Hydro Series H80i Silent
Speicher      : 32GB DDR4-2133 Mhz
Grafikkarten: 2Nvidia GTX970 SLI
Mainboard   : Asus Rampage V Extreme
SSD             : Samsung 850 Evo MZ-75 E500 500GB
Festplatte    : WD Red WD40EFRX 4TB 7200U/min Sata-600
Netzteil         : 1000Watt beQuit  Dark Power Pro 80+Gold

Und Reicht das Netzteil dafür?

MFG Kevin


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2015)

für ultra-settings in 4k oder höher wird der pc wohl nur in den seltensten fällen genügen.

zum nt:
warum sollte das nicht ausreichen?


----------



## Wolfi93 (26. Februar 2015)

Und in Auflösungen 1920x1080?

Kenne mich mit der Netzteilauswahl nicht so aus


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2015)

Für FullHD würde *ich* keine zwei Grafikkarten nutzen, schon garnicht die GTX 970. 

Wie Bonkic meinte, für 4k oder gar 5k sind die aktuellen Grafikkarten wirklich nicht leistungsstark genug. Selbst zwei oder gar drei GTX 980 kommen hier ins schwitzen. D.h. wenn du wirklich 4k haben willst -> warten auf die neue Generation. Wenn es bis dahin 1080p sein darf: GTX 980, die beschnittene GTX 970 würde ich schon aus Prinzip nicht kaufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

Wolfi93 schrieb:


> Und in Auflösungen 1920x1080?
> 
> Kenne mich mit der Netzteilauswahl nicht so aus


Für HD passt es auf jeden Fall, da bräuchtest du dir die wenigsten Sorgen machen.

Aber 1000 Watt sind arg übertrieben. Ein 500er (+/-) reicht dicke. Aber dann eines von bekannter Marke. Bei einer (!) Graka wohlgemerkt. Wozu 2...


----------



## Wolfi93 (26. Februar 2015)

Würden unter vollast auch ein 700watt netzteil reichen bei zwei 980 im sli?


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2015)

Wolfi93 schrieb:


> Würden unter vollast auch ein 700watt netzteil reichen bei zwei 980 im sli?



ich weiß nicht
magst du dich nicht von den Vorstellungen verabschieden, das deine Auflistungen einfachmal Extremst überzogen sind?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2015)

Also, zunächst Mal zu Ultra-Auflösungen: dafür isses einfach noch zu früh. Schau mal hier zB NVIDIA Maxwell Next Gen: GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Battlefield 4 (Seite 33) - HT4U.net  das ist Battlefield 4, weiter unten in 4k (3840x2160) und OHNE AntiAliasing, und da schafft eine GTX 980 nur um die 25-26 FPS - selbst wenn du das verdoppelst, sind das also erst 50 FPS. ABER: per SLI verdoppelt sich die Leistung nicht, sondern es kommen nur ca 60% drauf. 

Ansonsten wäre der PC sehr stark, aber auch extrem "luxusriös": viel Aufpreis für wenig Leistungplus im Vergleich zu anderen Settings. Folgendes:

1) ich würde nicht den teuren Sockel 2011-3 nehmen. Du zahlst beim i5-5820k für die CPU ca. 140€ mehr als für einen Xeon E3-1231v3 (quasi Baugleich zu einem Core i7-4770 oder 4790) , der in Games kaum schwächer als der i7-5820k ist. Und Beim Board zahlst Du ebenfalls 70€ mehr als für ein solides SLI-fähiges Board, das für den Xeon reicht. D.h.  mind. 200€ mehr in der Summe für quasi Null Mehrleistung...  

Der Kühler ist auch sehr teuer und an sich unnötig. Selbst mit einem 40€-Kühler kannst Du leise und effektiv kühlen auch bei Übertaktung, falls du das vorhast. Den Xeon könntest du allerdings nicht übertakten, aber: bislang bringt der Mehrtakt auch rein gar nix, zB leistet ein i7-4790k mit einer Übertaktung, die 30-40% mehr Takt als beim Xeon ergibt, nicht mal 5% mehr FPS in Games.

Und 32GB RAM sind eh der absolute Overkill - derzeit hat man ja noch nicht mal einen Vorteil von "mehr als 8GB", d.h. selbst mit 16GB wärst Du für laaaange Zeit mehr als gut bedient. 


2) SLI: du hast dann zwar mehr Leistung (ca 60% )  in den meisten Games, aber grad für die ganz hohen Auflösungen vielleicht trotzdem zu wenig RAM, denn das RAM der GTX 970 addiert sich NICHT. Da würde ich viel eher EINE AMD R9 290X mit 8GB nehmen - die gibt es für etwa 380-400€, zB MSI R9 290X Gaming 8G, Radeon R9 290X, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-036R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    Wenn du kein SLI machst, kannst Du beim Board (wenn du den Xeon nimmst) auch noch weitere 20€ sparen. 

Wegen des Netzteils: auch für SLI reichen 600W locker aus. Denn so ein PC zieht ohne Grafikkarte vielleicht 120W, die GTX 970 ziehen jeweils maximal 170W, selbst ne GTX 980 zieht nur 180-190W, also maximal 380W zusammen - das sind dann 500W für den gesamten PC bei Last. Wenn Du dann einen Puffer von 100W draufsetzt, reichen 600W also schon aus - WENN es Markennetzteil ist und die nötigen PCIe-Stecker hat, am besten gleiche 4x PCIe-8Pin. 

ODER: wenn du ganz ganz unbedingt Ultra-Aufklösung + Ultradetails haben willst, dann nimm zwei R9 290X mit je 8GB im Crossfire. Die brauchen dann aber mehr Strom, da würde ich so um die 800W nehmen beim Netzeil. Trotzdem wäre das noch viel günstiger als 2x GTX 980, und als CPU würde immer noch der Xeon völlig reichen. 


3) Noch nebenbei: die Festplatte ist sicher nicht verkehrt, aber einen Vorteil zu der 40€ günstigeren Toshiba hier Toshiba MD04ACA 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s (MD04ACA400) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wirst Du IMHO nicht haben. Und ausfallen kann JEDE Platte auch ohne Vorwarnung, d.h. immer schon gegensichern


----------



## AC3 (1. März 2015)

> *Reicht der PC für alle Spiele in Ultra Auflösungen?*



für ultra in 4k nicht - aber bereits eine 780 reicht um 95% der spiele in 4k (high/med) zu spielen.
bioshock infinite - tomb raider - batman usw.

eine einzige 970 schafft auch far cry 4 in 4k ohne AA in high.


----------

